# Do you believe in God?



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm sure this has been asked here before, but do you?

I'm* NOT* asking if you're *religious*. I'm asking if you believe in *God/a creator* of some sort... I thought this would be a good follow-up to the McDonald's thread.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Cue ugh1979 to explain why there doesn't have to be "God" to start the universe into existence...again.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

don't want this to turn into an argument. I'm just curious about what people believe here.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I worship the sun and Joe Pesci :cig (phenomenal actor by the way :b)


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> I worship the sun and Joe Pesci :cig (phenomenal actor by the way :b)


lol not a question about worship. It's a question about belief...


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope. However, I don't think the poll results should be public like they are. At least not with usernames, seeing how touchy the subject is.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

There must be something out there that loves to screw me over :sus


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> Nope. However, I don't think the poll results should be public like they are. At least not with usernames, seeing how touchy the subject is.


true, didn't think of that. I don't know how to change it now though. But then again, why should people be ashamed of what the believe/don't believe in? I ain't judging anyone :stu


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> lol not a question about worship. It's a question about belief...


Haha its a George Carlin reference :b. But I definitely don't believe in god in an organized religion sense.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Sure do. He was a pretty good point guard for Providence back in the '90s.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

Yes


----------



## kittyteak (Mar 26, 2012)

Nope. Burden of proof is on someone making a claim.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

No, "God" is just a psychological comforting agent for people.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

No I don't.


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Yes I do, why do you ask


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> I worship the sun and Joe Pesci :cig (phenomenal actor by the way :b)


lmao, I pray to Joe Pesci, every night.

Half the time, he answers my prayers.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No and I never have. I was raised by atheists.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, our choices are out there for the world to see :lol.


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Yep. 

Surprised how many people don't believe in god on here.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Nope its just been invented by humans as a false hope.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I think I qualify as Agnostic. I refuse to vote, because Yes and no are the only options and to me neither qualify.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

everythingzenx3 said:


> i dont believe in adam and eve, and noahs ark, and life being created in seven days or whatever it was.. no no no. don't believe in that whole thing. i think the bible is there to provide morals for human kind, so we dont go ape **** and kill each other and everything else. but i do believe there is a higher power.


Thats all a fairlytale


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

"I don't object to the concept of a deity, but I'm baffled by the notion of one that takes attendance."


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Loveless said:


> I think I qualify as Agnostic. I refuse to vote, because Yes and no are the only options and to me neither qualify.


Same here.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> "I don't object to the concept of a deity, but I'm baffled by the notion of one that takes attendance."


"OH THANK YOU JESUS!!!...... as my mother would say"


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Yesss.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

No.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

That's like asking if I believe in the Easter Bunny or Santa. I did when I was little, but I was naive with an under-developed brain. Now I think for myself.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

No. I'm non-religious.

Religion is pretty much a null factor in my life. I was raised by a non-religious mom, and an atheist dad. So to think that some people are raised going to church thinking it's just a normal thing everyone does is just unbelievable. The bottom line is, I don't need someone telling me what to believe, and it's as simple as that.
My mind is my own, and that's a great thing. I think more people should recognize how great it is.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I wonder how many people who voted "No" actually know the difference between believing in a religion versus believing in "God"...they aren't the same. If the question was "Do you believe in a religions idea of God", I would have voted no.


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

No.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

the cheat said:


> I wonder how many people who voted "No" actually know the difference between believing in a religion versus believing in "God"...they aren't the same. If the question was "Do you believe in a religions idea of God", I would have voted no.


yeah, I think a lot of people completely missed that part.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Personally, I don't have a problem with religion, just organized religion. In other words, it's a great idea on paper, but...put two or more people together and call it a church and it's a disaster.

And, no, I don't believe in a god.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't have a belief in a god or any gods simply because there is no substantial evidence for them existing. 
Specifically, I'd consider myself an agnostic atheist. I don't discount the possibility, but I can't accept something as real when there is no proof. To me it would be the same as believing in fairies. 
Heck, for all I know I could be the result of some kind of alien experiment. 
I realize I don't have all the answers and I'm perfectly fine with that.


----------



## 808sheartbreak (Feb 8, 2012)

I do believe there is a god, an almighty creator above us. But with that said, this god created us to be individuals and become who ever we would want to be whether we accept him or not. To think we are the most advance species on this planet and capable of marvelous things such as emotions and senses, still amaze me. As for religion, I am skeptical of its teachings, but for now, I do believe we are placed here by a higher form.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

kittykate said:


> Nope. Burden of proof is on someone making a claim.


Just as if someone were to claim "there is NO God". Whoever makes the claim, shall prove his/her case.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

laura024 said:


> That's like asking if I believe in the Easter Bunny or Santa. I did when I was little, but I was naive with an under-developed brain. Now I think for myself.


You sound just like my fiancé.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

laura024 said:


> That's like asking if I believe in the Easter Bunny or Santa. I did when I was little, but I was naive with an under-developed brain. Now I think for myself.


It's not exactly the same concept ya know. We're talking about the origins of all matter in the universe that has yet to be explained, and never will be....not the origins of christmas presents, easter candy, and commercialism.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

SoWrongItsRight said:


> You sound just like my fiancé.


Ok?



> It's not exactly the same concept ya know. We're talking about the origins of all matter in the universe that has yet to be explained, and never will be....not the origins of christmas presents, easter candy, and commercialism.


Yeah, since the explanation of the entire universe is significantly more important than candy and presents, I'd be a hell of a lot more skeptical to say there is a God who created it without any evidence.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I've noticed most people who think logically don't believe in God


----------



## atlex (Jul 23, 2012)

No.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes in a form. but i'm not religious


----------



## J C (Mar 22, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> It's not exactly the same concept ya know. We're talking about the origins of all matter in the universe that has yet to be explained, and never will be....not the origins of christmas presents, easter candy, and commercialism.


I think you are or were confused with what was said in the post that you replied to. She was making a comparison by switching "god" with the "Easter bunny" or "Santa". She was not saying that "god" and "Santa" are the same in concept, but that the question of "is it real?" would be the same, since there is no evidence sufficient enough to lead to a rational belief in either case. Though I would argue that there is more evidence for a Easter Bunny to exist instead of a god, since at least bunnies actually exist. 

As for the topic of the thread, no.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No, but I'd rather pretend I believe in something that I'm pretty sure isn't there than put my faith in humans. Maybe that explains religion.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> No, but I'd rather pretend I believe in something that I'm pretty sure isn't there than put my faith in humans. Maybe that explains religion.


this wasn't a question about religion though...


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, I do.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Mimic said:


> I bet a lot of people know the difference. Most people don't stay "spiritual, but not religious" for very long. It is usually an intermediary stage between religion and irreligion. Give it a couple of years and I bet that you too will start to consider yourself an atheist or agnostic.
> 
> My guess as to why there are so many "No" answers is this: People who are socially anxious tend to spend more time alone, which gives them more time to think. Someone who sits and thinks for long enough will usually come to the question of God eventually. The idea of a god doesn't usually hold up once somebody starts to think critically about it, so given enough time that person will, more often than not, stop believing in a god.


When someone is asked whether or not they believe in God, they usually respond while thinking of a specific religions idea of who/what "God" is...that's why I said what I said.

I promise you, I won't ever dismiss the possibility of "God"...


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Mimic said:


> Whenever somebody says "There is no god," they usually don't mean that they are 100% certain that there is no god, but that they just don't believe one exists. What they usually mean to say is something like this: "I do not know everything about the universe, so there could be some kind of a god. However, I have not seen any evidence that points to the existence of a god, and there is a plethora of evidence that suggests that a god is not necessary for creation. Therefore I do not believe in any god."
> 
> That is a mouthful to say though, so it is easier to simply state, "There is no god."


That's exactly what they SHOULD say if someone is going ask for burden of proof and whatnot. My only suggest would be to leave the part "plethora of evidence" because there's not much to go on when trying to determine origins. "plethora of theories" perhaps.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Mimic said:


> I bet a lot of people know the difference. Most people don't stay "spiritual, but not religious" for very long. It is usually an intermediary stage between religion and irreligion. Give it a couple of years and I bet that you too will start to consider yourself an atheist or agnostic.
> 
> My guess as to why there are so many "No" answers is this: People who are socially anxious tend to spend more time alone, which gives them more time to think. Someone who sits and thinks for long enough will usually come to the question of God eventually. The idea of a god doesn't usually hold up once somebody starts to think critically about it, so given enough time that person will, more often than not, stop believing in a god.


Ever heard of Deism? Deists believe in just that, a deity without the need for religions or their individual gods. It's not a transitional period between atheism and theism either. It is solid in their minds, as it is in mine. I don't care how much time you have to sit and think about it, you're not gonna suddenly dismiss it because there's no scientific evidence of it.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Twelve Keyz said:


> this wasn't a question about religion though...


 Maybe not but the religion angle is inseparable from the question. If you don't want a discussion about religion, don't ask a question about religion.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> Maybe not but the religion angle is inseparable from the question. If you don't want a discussion about religion, don't ask a question about religion.


What?



SomebodyWakeME said:


> Ever heard of Deism? Deists believe in just that, a deity without the need for religions or their individual gods. It's not a transitional period between atheism and theism either. It is solid in their minds, as it is in mine.


^ Read what he said. The idea of God and religion are indeed separable.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I do believe in God, I believe all life is a manifestation of God's infinite being.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

yes..........


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Monotony said:


> There must be something out there that loves to screw me over :sus


Hello twin.

I don't know. I don't believe in any religious deity, but sometimes - often times, even, I feel cursed by a power outside my control. Like I am being toyed with


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

No, I don't.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Which one?

Cthulhu?


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

No. I see no good evidence to suggest there is a higher power out there.


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

I am an atheist and live in Turkey, an islamic country.
I guess more than 90 percent of turkish people believe in God. 
however, turkey is a tolerant country for atheists.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

No, i do not. *insert commonly regurgitated atheistic reasoning to make myself feel smarter than others here*


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, Liam Neeson.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Nogy said:


> No, i do not. **insert commonly regurgitated atheistic reasoning to make myself feel smarter than others here**


lol you're cool


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> lol you're cool


 Am I? Thanks. Thats why i post on social anxiety message boards, to feel cool


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

the cheat said:


> Cue ugh1979 to explain why there doesn't have to be "God" to start the universe into existence...again.


Religious or Scientific: The beginning of the universe always turns into a chicken and the egg problem.


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes whatever has created us is God. 
I'm a spiritual agnostic, but i am not religious at ALL.


----------



## BNorm (Aug 31, 2012)

Aphexfan said:


> I worship the sun and Joe Pesci :cig (phenomenal actor by the way :b)


LOL...This reminded me of George Carlin, religion BS department.


----------



## BNorm (Aug 31, 2012)

*Do you believe in God? *
That depends on how you define 'God'. I don't really believe in a God who created the universe, or who is 'all-powerful' (omnipotent). Instead, I think it is possible to develop our mind so far in a positive direction that we can become omniscient one, become really happy, and teach others to be happy. I rather worship human, cause I'm human instead of unknown stuff.

The universe is a cyclic process, like life, it arises and ends, only to arise again. But in a philosophical sense, we cannot answer this question easily. "Even if God created the universe, where did God come from?".


----------

